# Tales of the 'Ring



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

A few days late, but at least I can share some pictures with you now.
Last minute call from Shin "Can you make a quick trip to the ring and back, courtesy of Falken Tyres?". I was knocking on his door before he had the phone down. Superb weekend, not much more I can say apart from what I said on this thread. Here's some pictures:

A hint of great things to come, 5 R34 GTR's get ready to make a trip of a lifetime, but not before the customary service station fry up.

























After arriving at the ring, we're put to bed at a local hotel. 5.00am, Falken pit crew turn up and steal our cars - time to put the Falken rubber on.









Nurburgring is a magical place, permanently surrounded by utter petrol heads. The enthusiasts motor capital of the world and somewhere that makes it a privilege to just be there.

















Would be rude to not let the Falken race car pit crew give the car a once over before it ventures off onto the Nordschleife.

























The following day was a strict press event. German channel, DSF, did a complete review of the car for it's regular motoring programme, Motorvision.

































Petrol stop number 32!

















Hope these pictures convey at least some of the sense of fun and joy we all had - if you've never been, I urge you to get to the ring. It really was something special.

Cem


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> *
> 
> Hope these pictures convey at least some of the sense of fun and joy we all had - if you've never been, I urge you to get to the ring. It really was something special.
> 
> Cem *


Great pics!!!  

As far as getting to the ring... someday, I hope


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Cem,
I think us Skyline types are having too much fun......


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pics Cem!

Did you get to drive your car on the Nordschleife or only the GP circuit?
Comments on the S-tune suspensions?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

You lucky man 
That roof mount camera is quite bit of kit:smokin: Did they let you keep it


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice set of pics there Cem.
Looks like you guys had a great time :smokin:

Are you likely to be able to get hold of a copy of the review DSF did on your car....... that'd be something quite special to have in your DVD collection


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Superb pictures , great trip. I should have been there!

..IS


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

DCD said:


> *Did you get to drive your car on the Nordschleife or only the GP circuit?
> Comments on the S-tune suspensions? *


I drove on both circuits Dino. For the Nordschleife, the S-Tune was pretty good. It's a massively random circuit which puts the suspension to real hard work. I imagine a hard set of springs on that circuit wouldn't give the car much time to adapt to the sudden changes in road surface and direction - both vertical and horizontal!

On the GP circuit, I put the shocks onto the hardest settings, but this will never cure ultimately the body roll that the R-Tune suspension wouldn't have.

I think it's a perfectly balanced set up based on the 3 hard driving enviroments we experienced that weekend - smooth circuit, rough circuit and public road.

Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem,

Did you also fit the Nismo anti-roll bars? They are quite a bit stiffer than stock and do quite a lot to keep body-roll in check.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Cem*

Excellent pics and write up. 

I hope to be able to make it to the ring...one day!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Great photos Cem :smokin:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Cem, 

remember a while back discussing GTR vs GT3 and what the differences were?

well all I can say is ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Simon


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

where was my invite  just kidding.

Is there a big 'ring trip coming up soon? for members etc?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix and definitely sounds like you made the best of the opportunity. Very cool! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------

